

Google Cloud Platform Live - feronull
https://cloud.google.com/events/google-cloud-platform-live/stream

======
twotwotwo
Highlights via Twitter, mostly
[https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower](https://twitter.com/kelseyhightower) .
Like with any pres. like this, a lot is in the details and you're likely to
get more juice out of docs than the slides, and an added disclaimer that I
haven't been using GCE and some of this may be old stuff they just talked
about today, not actual new hotness.

\- moar price cuts (notably, network SSD storage price roughly /= 2):
[https://twitter.com/googlecloud/status/529684624747032576](https://twitter.com/googlecloud/status/529684624747032576)

\- faster local SSD access for 21 cents/gig/month.
[https://cloud.google.com/pricing/](https://cloud.google.com/pricing/) (search
for "Local SSD")

\- AWS-style "Autoscaler".
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/autoscaler/v1beta2/](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/autoscaler/v1beta2/)
(They tried to demo activating an autoscaling group by voice. Didn't work. The
first rule of demos is never ever rely on voice recognition in a demo.)

\- "Container Engine" to simplify deploying Docker images to your VMs--still
your VMs, not some kind of container-hosting-replacing-virtual-hosting
situation. It's alpha--open but no SLA or pricing yet (free for now).
[https://cloud.google.com/container-
engine/](https://cloud.google.com/container-engine/)

\- They name-dropped that Netflix is using GCE as well as EC2, and that
they're integrating Firebase into GCE.

------
espeed
With the Managed VM and Container Engine releases today, is there now a way
for frontend Python GAE apps and backend Java GAE/GCE apps to share the same
development server (esp datastore, taskqueue)?

~~~
Goranek
This was already possible by using multiple modules within a single project.
Each module can be written in a different language and all modules use same
datastore, taskqueue, etc.

~~~
espeed
Right, but AFAIK there is no way for Java and Python code to access/share the
same _local_ development server. Is there a way to do this?

~~~
Goranek
Oh, sorry missed that "development" part. I'm afraid it's not possible. When
it comes to managed vms, python local dev server is still not available(java
is), so there is no way to know if using same local server will be possible.

~~~
espeed
I just asked this in #google-containers IRC channel, and ~isdal chimed in to
say this is now possible -- "The new gcloud SDK allows you to run multiple
docker containers at the same time with all of them sharing the same datastore
(and other APIs".

------
imaginenore
So how is it fundamentally different from what they had before - the Compute
Engine, App Engine, BigQuery, Prediction API, etc?

~~~
dragonwriter
"Cloud Platform Live" is an event focussed on Google Cloud Platform, the
umbrella brand which includes as products things like Google Compute Engine,
App Engine, Cloud SQL, Datastore, etc.

~~~
imaginenore
That didn't explain anything.

